# Can’t anchor em



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Really getting hooked on calling yotes. 1st year trying it and I’ve called in 6 already. I don’t think I’ve ever experienced anything as exciting as yotes running in to you.

Just have a ALpha dogg caller, but it’s doing good, and I’m learning it.

Shot one couple weeks ago and it got back up and got away, same thing happened today with 22-250 and Winchester PP ammo. I couldn’t believe it

Ugh, frustrating but exciting at same time

This is the most addictive hunting sport I think I’ve ever done. I can’t believe at 48 years old, I’m just getting into this


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Keep at it. They will die.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Shoot them suckers right between the eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Aside from graze or leg, not sure how you can hit a yote with a 22-250 and not kill it. Probably dead somewhere.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> Aside from graze or leg, not sure how you can hit a yote with a 22-250 and not kill it. Probably dead somewhere.


No doubt

It laid down for 20-30 minutes in the field. I’m not kidding

Then got up and limped into ditch on 2 legs

Should of busted him again I guess

I will never doubt how tough these jokers are ever again


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

What sounds are you using to get them to come in, thanks


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Today I had a double come in on pup frenzy. Dead run. Had em at 60 yards and didn’t get off a shot ( learned when they are committed, do not reach for remote) dumb

The one that I shot came into fighting raccoons believe it or not. Lol. I was honestly trying some different stuff and he came dead run in a cut bean field

I’m learning to keep volume down 30-40. It’s helped tremendously

Also fresh batteries have produced every time. I just put 8 new ones in last night

I’m far from an expert and I’m probably not doing some things text book, but I’m very determined and I’m very detailed in my tactics


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool thanks now that deer season is over i have to get into it again.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> Really getting hooked on calling yotes. 1st year trying it and I’ve called in 6 already. I don’t think I’ve ever experienced anything as exciting as yotes running in to you.
> 
> Just have a ALpha dogg caller, but it’s doing good, and I’m learning it.
> 
> ...


What county you hunting in?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Eaton


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Told you they can be tough.... I have seen them take hard hits from a 243 65 gr bullets ( I think). Much of the time the bullets are blowing up on impact creating splash wounds. We got this a lot when first went to .204 Rugets with 40 grain v-max. Many took two hits to kill. Switched to 40 gr Berger and bang flop. Oddly my .223 with 40 gr v- max anchors them.

If your not getting splash wounds then you are not hitting them quite right. The hair makes them look much larger.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Skinner 2 said:


> Told you they can be tough.... I have seen them take hard hits from a 243 65 gr bullets ( I think). Much of the time the bullets are blowing up on impact creating splash wounds. We got this a lot when first went to .204 Rugets with 40 grain v-max. Many took two hits to kill. Switched to 40 gr Berger and bang flop. Oddly my .223 with 40 gr v- max anchors them.
> 
> If your not getting splash wounds then you are not hitting them quite right. The hair makes them look much larger.


I bought a .204 Ruger for predators and I've been shooting and have sighted with .40 great. V-max Hornady, I believe. Are the .40 great Berger bullets available off the shelf, or do you reload?

I have only been out a couple times in last few years since I got the rifle. I have no idea how well they work on anything. I see you have some experience with the .204 Ruger. Please give some advise to novice predator caller.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Blaze said:


> I see you have some experience with the .204 Ruger. Please give some advise to novice predator caller.


Check your pm's


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Cat Power said:


> Really getting hooked on calling yotes. 1st year trying it and I’ve called in 6 already. I don’t think I’ve ever experienced anything as exciting as yotes running in to you.
> 
> Just have a ALpha dogg caller, but it’s doing good, and I’m learning it.
> 
> ...


Bullet choice has to be tempered with barrel twist rate if more weight is a consideration.

Bullet type is another critter all together.
We ask a lot out of fast stepping bullets to expand , and or retain weight and energy.
Then there are bullets with pelts in mind....

I'm ignorant of 22-250 choices for what you are using it for.
Need to know if you are getting too much expansion too soon ,or not enough weight retention , or you are knocking hair off the yote vs getting a round into vitals or major nerves.

It will require range time with another choice. But if you encounter more concerns with what you are using that is where I would head.

I have a box or two of forgotten bullet types chosen for coyote in 25-06 if you want to come over here and call though....
(You can shoot em too.)


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I cannot imagine a 40 grain bullet travelling 4000 fps is creating a splash wound. Might take 2 hits to kill if you hit bone, but they shouldn't get away. I think you're just not hitting anything vital. A leg, a graze, etc. Hit them solid in the font half of the body with a 22-250 and I bet you got a dead yote.


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

I can say that I’ve never had one go to far when shot anywhere in the rib cage, 22-250 is a wicked caliber and does serious amounts of trauma because of the shock on impact. Just the energy alone causes crazy internal bleeding of all the organs.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe you should use a .22 mag That kills them if you hit the right.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Bucks&Ducks said:


> Maybe you should use a .22 mag That kills them if you hit the right.


Right on 

22 mag over my current 22-250?

OK, Thanks for the advice


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya, if you hit them right. And so does a .22 cal pellet gun.

My brother did kill one with a 22 mag this fall. 130 yards, flopped right there. Of course, it was a perfect broadside shot tucked up close to the shoulder, blowing out the lungs. Wouldn't be my choice unless legally restricted to it.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Killed more then one at night before u could use rifle with a .22 mag


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Cat Power said:


> Right on
> 
> 22 mag over my current 22-250?
> 
> OK, Thanks for the advice


Try it they don’t seem to be going down to well with your 22-250 My point was hit them good and they’ll go down!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't own a 22 mag and I'm not going to buy another rifle.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> I cannot imagine a 40 grain bullet travelling 4000 fps is creating a splash wound. Might take 2 hits to kill if you hit bone, but they shouldn't get away. I think you're just not hitting anything vital. A leg, a graze, etc. Hit them solid in the font half of the body with a 22-250 and I bet you got a dead yote.


My thoughts exactly, but I have seen some weird stuff happen with thinly constructed bullets moving at warp speed though. Everything from bullets that turn to dust in flight from twist rate and velocity (they spun themselves apart) to bullet 'detonation' after striking a blade of grass, where the bullet was ever so slightly destabilized and then spun itself apart.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quack Addict said:


> My thoughts exactly, but I have seen some weird stuff happen with thinly constructed bullets moving at warp speed though. Everything from bullets that turn to dust in flight from twist rate and velocity (they spun themselves apart) to bullet 'detonation' after striking a blade of grass, where the bullet was ever so slightly destabilized and then spun itself apart.


Yeah. Typically only with real fast twist and light bullets. But the obstructions are more likely.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If I hit one and it gets back up I just call the neighbor and he will bring over his dogs. Unless they make it to a den we get them.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have seen grapefruit size holes in coyotes and we had to run them down and get another round in to kill them. Seem this with 57 gr V-max from .243 and 40 gr Vmax from .204. You tick or hit any bone (Not rib bones) and that was as deep as the bullet traveled. These were from recovered coyotes. Not guesses as to why they didn't stay down.

My goal for a coyote load is one hole in, no exit, down in sight. Great for collecting hides. My .204 now uses Berger HP.s and my .223/5.56 uses 40 gn V-max ( slower twist barrel).

I had a discussion earlier on with Cat Power and what this thread is not pointing out is his 22 .250 has a fast twist barrel meant for heavier bullets. This is really bumping up the RPM's of the lighter bullets and this equates to the bullets having more of a tendency to disintegrate upon impact. His gun is new and the right load has not been found. Least this is for the .22 250

Still comes down to placement... perhaps its head or neck only shots. without the carcass its hard to really hard to know what happened.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Cat Power said:


> I don't own a 22 mag and I'm not going to buy another rifle.


Have you verified your zero on your rifle? There's so many variables, I'd start there. $h*t happens and every time I have a bad shot I always start there. I can't remember what bullet you said you're using, but I've killed a lot of critters with vmax bullets from 58gr .243 down to 20gr 17wsm and seriously just about everything in-between (that isn't exotic/wildcat). They shouldn't get up from a 22-250 hit imho...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Traditional uplander said:


> I can say that I’ve never had one go to far when shot anywhere in the rib cage, 22-250 is a wicked caliber and does serious amounts of trauma because of the shock on impact. Just the energy alone causes crazy internal bleeding of all the organs.


Exactly. Anywhere in the body cavity and it’s not getting away.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

If you are consistently getting runners after a hit. Couple things,....try a different style bullet if you are using nylon tipped or hollow point rapid expansion bullets try a lead tipped controlled expansion style. 2nd suggestion is when they hit the dirt on the first shot. If the is any movement hammer them a 2nd time before they regain there feet and hobble off. Personally for your 22-250 I would try a 50 or 55 grain bullet in lead tip varmint bullet. 

Good luck and kill any many as you can !


----------

